
Leaked: An Intel and AMD Desktop GPU Joint Venture - dmayle
https://wccftech.com/amd-project-canis-flagship-intel-joint-venture/
======
dmayle
We've heard crazy rumors like this in the past, and been disappointed.

If we really are looking in the ballpark of 50 TFLOPS (single precision) for
$1k, however, it'll probably bring a change in how ML tools are supporting AMD
GPUs.

------
x3sphere
This is probably an April Fools.

~~~
dmayle
Gah... You're probably right. It was early enough on March 31 that I didn't
think about it.

